# BCM5709C on FreeBSD 8.2 releae p9(FreeNAS 8.2)



## realdreams (Aug 11, 2012)

USB boot FreeNAS-8.2.0-RELEASE-p1-x64(FreeBSD 8.2 releae p9)

ifconfig bce1 up
bce1: if_bce.c(3628): Firmware synchronization timeout! msg_data = 0x0102000C
bce1: if_bce.c(4709): Firmware did not complete initialization!
bce1: if_bce.c(6525): Controller reset failed!

ifconfig bce1
media: Ethernet autoselect (10BaseT/TDP <full-duplex>)

It's actually a gigabit link. DHCP fails on this interface.

Realtek 8111DL works just fine.


I am kinda new to FreeBSD. The NIC works fine on Windows and ESXi 5.0 U1. How can I get the NIC to work on FreeBSD 8?

Thanks.


----------



## realdreams (Aug 11, 2012)

pciconf -lcbv

bce0@pci0:2:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x090714e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfc000000, size 33554432, enabled
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 03[50] = VPD
    cap 05[58] = MSI supports 16 messages, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 9 messages in map 0x10
    cap 10[ac] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(512) link x4(x4)
ecap 0003[100] = Serial 1 001018fffe1efdf4
ecap 0001[110] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0004[150] = unknown 1
ecap 0002[160] = VC 1 max VC0
bce1@pci0:2:0:1:        class=0x020000 card=0x090714e4 chip=0x163914e4 rev=0x20 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'NetXtreme II Gigabit Ethernet (BCM5709)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfa000000, size 33554432, enabled
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 03[50] = VPD
    cap 05[58] = MSI supports 16 messages, 64 bit enabled with 1 message
    cap 11[a0] = MSI-X supports 9 messages in map 0x10
    cap 10[ac] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint max data 128(512) link x4(x4)
ecap 0003[100] = Serial 1 001018fffe1efdf6
ecap 0001[110] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0004[150] = unknown 1
ecap 0002[160] = VC 1 max VC0
re0@pci0:3:0:0: class=0x020000 card=0x75511462 chip=0x816810ec rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor'
    device     = 'Gigabit Ethernet NIC(NDIS 6.0) (RTL8168/8111/8111c)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe800, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf8fff000, size 4096, enabled
    bar   [20] = type Prefetchable Memory, range 64, base 0xf8ff8000, size 16384, enabled
    cap 01[40] = powerspec 3  supports D0 D1 D2 D3  current D0
    cap 05[50] = MSI supports 1 message, 64 bit 
    cap 10[70] = PCI-Express 2 endpoint IRQ 2 max data 128(256) link x1(x1)
    cap 11[ac] = MSI-X supports 4 messages in map 0x20 enabled
    cap 03[cc] = VPD
ecap 0001[100] = AER 1 0 fatal 0 non-fatal 1 corrected
ecap 0002[140] = VC 1 max VC0
ecap 0003[160] = Serial 1 03000000684ce000
bge0@pci0:4:6:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x00ca0e11 chip=0x16c714e4 rev=0x10 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Broadcom Corporation'
    device     = 'BCM5703A3 NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 64, base 0xfebf0000, size 65536, enabled
    cap 07[40] = PCI-X 64-bit supports 133MHz, 2048 burst read, 1 split transaction
    cap 01[48] = powerspec 2  supports D0 D3  current D0
    cap 03[50] = VPD
    cap 05[58] = MSI supports 8 messages, 64 bit 

I have 3 broadcom NICs(2+1) and a RealTek NIC.. None of the Broadcom NICs work

uname -a
FreeBSD freenas.local 8.2-RELEASE-p9 FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE-p9 #0: Thu Jul 19 12:39:10 PDT 2012     root@build.ixsystems.com:/build/home/jpaetzel/8.2.0/os-base/amd64/build/home/jpaetzel/8.2.0/FreeBSD/src/sys/FREENAS.amd64  amd64


----------

